# old severn river bridge (rt 450)



## hlsjmc1

has anyone fished here lately

i've never been and was wondering if anything is happening


----------



## ashtonmj

I was there for about 5 minutes a week ago, right before that huge thunderstorm rolled in, and saw a few white perch and crabs had been caught. Probably heading there Tuesday after work.


----------



## bivalvebill

anybody got direction to this place?


----------



## fishbait

I'm glad to hear the park has reopened. 

BB, the park is called Jonas Green State Park and it is a little past Annapolis. Take Rt 50 and pass the Severn river. Take the exit for 450 towards the Naval Academy. You'll see the new bridge that goes over the Severn river. If you cross it, you've gone too far. Take a left at the last light before the bridge. Then take an immediate right into the park. You'll be passing under the bridge. Now that it's open, I gotta make a trip out there. I'll call you when I plan on going.


----------



## cygnus-x1

What is the usual fare there? Perch? I thought that the old 450 bridge and Jonas Green State park were different entities? I would not know for certain but I thought they were.


----------



## fishbait

Oops, we may be talking about different spots. Jonas Green is located on the eastern side of the 450 bridge that crosses the Severn River near the Naval Academy. There are probably a bunch of bridges on 450 though, so if this was not the one being discussed, then it certainly wouldn't be the first time I messed up or hijacked a thread!


----------



## cygnus-x1

fishbait said:


> Oops, we may be talking about different spots. Jonas Green is located on the eastern side of the 450 bridge that crosses the Severn River near the Naval Academy. There are probably a bunch of bridges on 450 though, so if this was not the one being discussed, then it certainly wouldn't be the first time I messed up or hijacked a thread!


It's ok FB  I know how it is to get old  I am surprised you are even awake at this hour considering your long fishing trip this weekend!


----------



## okimavich

cygnus-x1 said:


> What is the usual fare there? Perch? I thought that the old 450 bridge and Jonas Green State park were different entities? I would not know for certain but I thought they were.


I thought the facilities was "Jonas Green Park" and the pier/partial bridge was referred to as the "old 450 bridge". 

Anyway, the Servern has your usual: perch, catfish, crabs, etc.


----------



## ravlegend

Was there yesterday crabbing & practicing my casting technique in the morning.

Saw the usual suspects in mainly a few croakers & white perches caught by others.
Did saw a few skates swimming by.
This location IMO is relatively slower than other spots favored by my in-laws (Choptank for example).

Also if you go, seem the 450 bridge side is Snag City USA.


----------



## bigmanindc

Any updates on this spot and is this the free fishing spot where you don't need a license?


----------



## CoolDude

the locations are one and the same. Jonas Green Park host the old route 450 bridge and it is one of several "free fishing" areas in Maryland.


----------



## bigmanindc

What about crabbing and free fishing areas what are the rules?


----------



## whenican

No fishing license required on the old bridge, creel & size limits still apply so look at the Guidebook


----------

